# Topics > Entities > Scientific institutions >  Robotics and Systems Control Laboratory (Nonami Laboratory), Chiba University, Chiba, Japan

## Airicist

Head - Kenzo Nonami

----------


## Airicist

Autonomous Drone Design To Explore and Map Hazardous Environments

Published on Apr 29, 2015




> On March 11, 2011 Japan was literally rocked by a massive earthquake and tsunami that resulted in thousands of lives lost, homes and businesses destroyed, and a crippling of Japan’s nuclear power industry. It was a wakeup call clearing showing how unprepared Japan, and other countries that operate nuclear power plants, were when they need to deal quickly and decisively with a major disaster.
> 
> It quickly became apparent how ineffectual traditional equipment and methods are at dealing with this type of unexpected catastrophe. Damage to the nuclear facilities at Fukushima was extensive, and so severe that personnel couldn’t enter the damaged structures to even begin assessing the extent of the damage.
> 
> Over the past few years since the disaster, many research facilities and companies have worked hard to develop and deploy equipment that can be used in the event of any future disaster. One of the most promising is the autonomous drone system developed by Professor Kenzo Nonami of Chiba University, who is also the president of the spin-off Autonomous Control Systems Laboratory (ACSL).
> 
> The challenges they faced were immense. For example, in the event of a disaster it is likely that local communication and control systems will be damaged to the point that they are inoperable. Most nuclear facilities are metal structures that block access to GPS signals and preclude the use of FPV technology since they couldn’t assume that the necessary signals would penetrate the buildings. The internal environment, after the disaster, would be chaotic with fallen beams and debris everywhere. And, since people wouldn’t be able to enter the hazardous zone, the device would have to recharge itself.
> 
> One by one, they were able to address each of the major challenges. The autonomous drone system they are designing is equipped with a multitude of sensors including laser range finder, proximity, video, and others. As it explores the damaged zone it is able to 3D map all walls, debris, and other objects building a detailed representation of the area. Its sensors and programming also incorporate object detection and avoidance. So, if any unexpected barrier blocks its passage, the drone avoids and tries to find another path around the barrier.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

"Drone enthusiasts see bright future but legal hurdles await"

by Kazuaki Nagata
September 7, 2014

----------

